# Ft McAllister



## timothyroland (Feb 12, 2017)

Does anyone fish near there?  I was thinking of putting my kayak in and giving it a shot.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Feb 12, 2017)

I've always done well down there on the yak. Will be going tomorrow.


----------



## timothyroland (Feb 12, 2017)

Freshwater or salt? I've never been down there so trying to figure what I might catch.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Feb 12, 2017)

Salt. Reds. Trout. Sharks and whatever else decides to hit


----------



## timothyroland (Feb 12, 2017)

Ok thanks I'll have to try it out.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 18, 2017)

I am also interested in fishing from my kayak around that area. I assume that you can launch from there? Is good fishing close by?


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Feb 18, 2017)

The have 2 launches there. One at the north end and one at the south. It's a pretty good area.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks. Which one do you normal use?


----------



## timothyroland (Feb 18, 2017)

I haven't put in there yet, but one is on the main river before the fort.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Feb 19, 2017)

The water by the ft on the ogeechee is kinda brackish and current and chop for a yak can be swift. about 4 miles down from the pier by the bear river it gets more salty.  the back pier on redbird creek has some good fishing


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 20, 2017)

I went there yesterday. Park ranger told me that the ramp at south end is for campers only. He said sometimes during the week if camp is not full they can sell a permit to launch there.
Anyway, i put in at the public ramp. It was very choppy. Paddled up river as the tide was coming in. Went just north of the last dock along that stretch. No luck catching fish. Did have a nice red on and got it next to the boat but came off as i was reaching to grab it. Take a net next time.


----------

